# Should I pick this up



## higgens (Jul 13, 2020)

Anyone know what I should offer for this bike ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2020)

The one with the KCUF can on it?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 14, 2020)

pick them all up, and while you're at it....can you stop by my place?  There a bunch of 
scrap wood and metal that also needs hauling/ pick up....


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2020)

They are all worth preserving.


----------



## higgens (Jul 14, 2020)

I offered 60 for the Apollo but he turned me down I wasn’t comfortable going higher


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

The Hollip? has a fork shaft from Hell!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2020)

what's a new "F" can doing on a old bike?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 14, 2020)

Don’t waste your money on that garbage. Fill up your tank instead.


----------



## stoney (Jul 14, 2020)

higgens said:


> I offered 60 for the Apollo but he turned me down I wasn’t comfortable going higher




I think you were being a little generous. I think you did well for yourself by not going any higher.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 14, 2020)

have you seen it in person?

it looks like it would clean up. ... look at some of these bikes they dip in a kids pool with whatever it is they use.
seat looks blown, but you never know with rust what is underneath on a fender or rim.
all depends on what you think is cool. don't want to pay too much for it.

this one is missing the Stick Shift.
$200.00 right now. 14 hrs to go.   ebay auction # 313140976431


----------



## Sven (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait it out. If its still around in a month offer $40. 2 monthes , $40 for the Appolo and the Schwinn. Im  Sure there are $40 worth of parts on the schwiin.


----------

